# just talked to dale aka dgd



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

he is leaving tonight heading to iraq.. i had dinner his family last week . he told me to tell yall that he will see everyone around new years . i have his military e mail address i'm goin to e mail him in a week or so and get his address so i can send him some magazines and the usual what nots... just wanted to let yall know. told him that everyone was thinkin of him..


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea let him know were all hopin the best for him


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

I do not know him but wish him the best


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tell him we all wish him a safe trip there and back.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, he hit me up earlier. Gonna miss that scoundrel.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that sob texted me at 2 am . he was in bangor maine... they were fueling up heading to germany....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bangor, that's the last stop outta the US


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It's like watching ICBMs fly, crossing the arc of the earth is the quickest route. I'm drinking and not sure if that makes sense but party on fellas.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes fellas.....

Just got off the helicopter and moved into my new Home Sweet Home (for a little while anyways). Located at Camp Adder (Talil), Iraq.

But I've got internet in my living quarters now...and finally gonna be able to check in with you guys alot more often!!!!

Finally!!!!!!!!!! I missed this place!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

dont let anything jump up and bite ya in the butt there buddy . keep safe and god bless


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Got your email a bit ago Dale. Stay safe and glad you can get on the board a bit now.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep!! So glad to be able to post up again!!

:rockn:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

take care will your over there and Thanks for the service


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

stay away from those camel spiders and them *************...lol .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good to see you checking in dude! Stay Safe over there!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

be safe! thanks!


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Good to see your settled in. Be safe and get home soon. Thank you for you service.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Stay Safe Buddy,... and a Huge *Thank You* from everyone here.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

:You_Rock_Emoticon:

Thank you for all you do. Come home safe!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Be safe and God bless.:usa:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Beware of the fungal infestated camel toe Dale.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

If you need anything let me know. I can pack a pretty mean care package!! I know when I use to get them all the time what is still good and what isn't. By the way if anyone sends him stuff dont pack food with hygiene stuff.. Dont ask me how sealed packages like beef jerky get the soap taste inside them but it happens.
Take care over there. 
My Brigade is in Afghanistan and I miss it a little. Not that I want to be there just feels wierd watching them deploy and not going with em.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks man! 

If you guys are interested in the address, PM me and I'll get back to ya...Don't really wanna put it out there for everyone...

Thanks again!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

be careful out there man.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

be careful over there dale


----------

